# Cloning



## Bswe22 (Nov 25, 2014)

SO after I take my clones, get them in the plugs of choice and put them under the humidity dome, how long do I leave them there? Should I "burp" the dome everyday? When do I open the vents? Right now they are under a 2' 4 light T5 fixture with only 2 of the 4 lights are on. The light fixture is about 2 or 3 inches from the top of the dome. Is that too much light? Should I go down to just 1 of the 4 bulbs? I really hope they all root for me!!!! 

Thanks!!!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 25, 2014)

Leave them to you see roots popping out of their plugs.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 26, 2014)

I would say to back up the bulbs a few more inches so that they don't make the dome hot inside. You want to maintain a comfortable temp around 75f. I would say to open the dome once or twice daily to allow some fresh air in, but not so much that they dry out too quick. Cloning, like seed germing is a matter of maintaining a series of balances of different elements.  Not too much or too little of water, light, air, temps, moisture, etc. Finding the right balances off the different elements totally depends on the plants and your unique environment. There are no set numbers for this reason. Rather, we relay ranges of conditions to try to stay within, but then you have to dial it in the rest of the way just by watching and checking how your plants are doing. Don't be afraid to experiment as that is how you will best learn the correct parameters of your environment.


----------



## Wetdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Bswe22 said:


> SO after I take my clones, get them in the plugs of choice and put them under the humidity dome, how long do I leave them there? Should I "burp" the dome everyday? When do I open the vents? Right now they are under a 2' 4 light T5 fixture with only 2 of the 4 lights are on. The light fixture is about 2 or 3 inches from the top of the dome. Is that too much light? Should I go down to just 1 of the 4 bulbs? I really hope they all root for me!!!!
> 
> Thanks!!!



That light is Waaaaayyy too close. I've found with the T-5's 2 feet or a bit more is just fine, 24 to 30".

The T-12's I also use are just slightly closer.

Clones need very little light and you can really cook them with T-5's. Ask me how I know.

Wet


----------



## Locked (Nov 26, 2014)

Too much light will actually inhibit root growth. I use a single small cfl and keep it at least 16 inches away from my cuts.  I also have found that using a 12/12 light schedule helps to root them faster and they are in better health by the time they throw roots.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 27, 2014)

I have not tried the 12/12 light schedule but I have used the 18/6 on clones and noticed that they will root faster than under 24hrs of light. The key is to reduce the light enough to cause the veg function to "pause" but keep enough light to keep them alive. I have had some cuttings pop out roots in as little as 5 days with this method (however they were in bubble cloner)


----------



## Bswe22 (Nov 28, 2014)

So the clones have moved to the veg area under the 600W MH. I have folded up some black bird netting to lay on top of the dome to diffuse the light a lot. They are also going to be a 18/6 light schedule. Everything is looking good so far! 

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1417227605.459363.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1417227620.521822.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1417227628.289606.jpg


----------

